# FR: sauter - auxiliaire être / avoir



## Reigh

Bonjour tout le monde!

Oui, je l'admets de prime abord, cette question semble idéale pour chercher la réponse dans le dico ou pour la chercher dans des autres fils du forum, mais je suis vraiment confus maintenant: Le verbe "sauter", est-ce qu'on l'utilise avec "être" ou "avoir" pour le passé composé?

Pour le contexte, voici ma phrase: "Le joueur est sauté, il a tappé et gagné le match à la fin."  

J'étais absolument sûr qu'il faut dire "*est *sauté" parce qu'on ne peut pas "sauter quelque chose". Bon, apparemment on le peut parce que j'ai recherché le mot sur Google et j'ai reçu plus que 50.000 résultats pour "il a sauté", mais pas plus que 3.000 pour "il est sauté".

Par exemple j'ai trouvé "*Il est sauté* comme un lapin" ce que je trouve normal et correct. Mais j'ai aussi trouvé "*Il a sauté* hors du lit tout nu, s'est mis a courir partout, puis *il a sauté* par la fenêtre de derrière dans la piscine". En Allemand, on dirait "_ist_ gesprungen" (est sauté) pour tous ces examples, mais je ne vois pas de règle pour le français...

J'ai aussi lu "*Il a sauté* beaucoup de classes" mais là je comprends que "sauter" a un autre sens et l'usage d'avoir ne m'irrite pas.

Pouvez vous m'aider avec ça, s'il vous plaît? Je suis vraiment confus


----------



## DearPrudence

Non, cela devrait être *"il a sauté"*.
Je dirais que tous les verbes utilisent "avoir" au passé composé
sauf
- les verbes pronominaux :
*"J'ai lavé mon chien"*
mais
*"Je me suis lavé"*

+ certains verbes seulement, que l'on peut retenir grâce au moyen nmémotechnique "Mrs Van Der Tramp":
_monter_
_rester_
_sortir_
_-
_
_venir_
_aller_
_naître_
_-
_
_descendre_
_entrer_
_retourner_
_-
_
_tomber_
_rentrer_
_arriver_
_mourir_
_partir_
Il n'y a pas "sauter" dans cette liste 
De même, on dit 
*"j'ai couru" *& non "je suis couru"  
Je dois dire que moi, je ne comprends pas ce "il est sauté"


----------



## Reigh

Ah, c'est vraiment bizarre: Je sais qu'il faut dire "j'*ai* couru" bien que "rennen" (courir en allemand) ne soit pas transitif. Et je ne le trouve pas du tout faux. Bon, je pense qu'il ne me manque que de l'expérience avec la langue pour que je trouve "j'ai sauté" normal 

Merci pour ta réponse, DearPrudence! Grâce à toi, je ne suis plus si confus comme je l'étais auparavant. Mais, dis donc, c'est curieux qu'il y a des Français qui disent "il est sauté", n'est-ce pas? C'est peut-être du patois?


----------



## niko

Salut, 

On peut éventuellement penser au passif pour "être sauté", mais autant ça a du sens pour des légumes, ou un obstacle, autant pour un joueur, ça me paraît plus que bizarre


----------



## carolineR

à l'extrême rigueur, on peut comprendre que le tour du joueur est sauté, c'est à dire qu'on passe son tour ; c'est peut-être le sens dans ce cas précis, mais si c'est bien ce sens, c'est exprimé de façon très relâchée


----------



## LRose

n'est pas plutôt  que le tour du joueur ait sauté ?


----------



## carolineR

De toute façon, la phrase n'est pas correcte en français, mais dans le cas précis j'entendais ceci comme un passif : le tour du joueur est sauté (par les autres joueurs)


----------



## liligiulia

Reigh said:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Oui, je l'admets de prime abord, cette question semble idéale pour chercher la réponse dans le dico ou pour la chercher dans des autres fils du forum, mais je suis vraiment confus maintenant: Le verbe "sauter", est-ce qu'on l'utilise avec "être" ou "avoir" pour le passé composé?
> 
> Pour le contexte, voici ma phrase: "Le joueur est sauté, il a tappé et gagné le match à la fin."
> 
> J'étais absolument sûr qu'il faut dire "*est *sauté" parce qu'on ne peut pas "sauter quelque chose". Bon, apparemment on le peut parce que j'ai recherché le mot sur Google et j'ai reçu plus que 50.000 résultats pour "il a sauté", mais pas plus que 3.000 pour "il est sauté".
> 
> Par exemple j'ai trouvé "*Il est sauté* comme un lapin" ce que je trouve normal et correct. Mais j'ai aussi trouvé "*Il a sauté* hors du lit tout nu, s'est mis a courir partout, puis *il a sauté* par la fenêtre de derrière dans la piscine". En Allemand, on dirait "_ist_ gesprungen" (est sauté) pour tous ces examples, mais je ne vois pas de règle pour le français...
> 
> J'ai aussi lu "*Il a sauté* beaucoup de classes" mais là je comprends que "sauter" a un autre sens et l'usage d'avoir ne m'irrite pas.
> 
> Pouvez vous m'aider avec ça, s'il vous plaît? Je suis vraiment confus


 
on utilise normalement "*avoir sauté"  *

etre sauté n'est correcte qu'à la forme passive : d'ou "le tour du joueur est sauté"  actif : le joueur a sauté son tour 

dans ton exemple c'est la meme chose, le commentateur dit "le joueur est sauté" : c'est du passif,  il aurait dit a la forme active : "le joueur A l'a sauté"  ou "on l'a sauté, il a tappé et gagné le ..."


----------



## liligiulia

il est sauté  quelqu'un le saute/ saute par dessus : il est passif (il n'est pas a l'origine de l'action)
 il a sauté  c'est lui qui agit : il saute 

ce n'est pas le meme emploi


----------



## Reigh

Je suis très surpris d'avoir reçu tant de réponses, merci à vous! Alors, je veux être sûr que j'ai bien compris tout ce que vous avez dit:

"Le joueur est sauté, il a tappé et gagné le match à la fin" n'est pas une phrase correcte en français parce qu'on peut seulement dire "est sauté" dans la forme passive dans le présent. La phrase est incorrect parce qu'elle mélange le présent et le passé composé. Les phrases suivantes en passif donc devraient être correctes, corrigez-moi s'il vous plaît si nécessaire:

1. Le joueur est sauté, il tape et gagne le match.
2. Le joueur a été sauté, il a tapé et gagné le match.

Et pour l'actif, cettes phrases devraient être correctes (corrigez encore une fois, s'il vous plaît):

1. Le joueur saute, il tape et gagne le match.
2. Le joueur a sauté, tapé et gagné le match.

Merci de votre patience avec moi


----------



## Arrius

Your French is so excellent that I hesitate to give advice which might appear to be condescendingly basic:
Transitive verbs go with *avoir* unless they are reflexive (il s'est levé)
Whereas all German verbs of motion go with _sein,_ only about 15 verbs of motion do this in French _il *est *allé, il *est* tombé, il est sorti_. This includes a few verbs that show a change of state (_il est mort, il est né, il est devenu_) 
If one of these verbs normally conjugated with être takes an object, it goes with avoir instead. _(ils ont sorti les canons_).
It is the verbs of motion that show a direction that go with être, whereas those that show the manner in which the movement is made(il a sauté/nagé/volé) go with avoir.
Il est sauté in your quotation must have être because it is the passive of a transitive verb (already alluded to above) - he is missed out
As for _le lapin est sauté_ that would mean to me first boiled then quickly fried.
Tschüß A.


----------



## DearPrudence

Reigh said:


> Les phrases suivantes en passif donc devraient être correctes, corrigez-moi s'il vous plaît si nécessaire:
> 
> 1. Le joueur est sauté, il tape et gagne le match.
> 2. Le joueur a été sauté, il a tapé et gagné le match.


To be honest I don't understand that "il est sauté" so I can't tell you if those sentences are right 



Reigh said:


> Et pour l'actif, cettes phrases devraient être correctes (corrigez encore une fois, s'il vous plaît):
> 
> 1. Le joueur saute, il tape et gagne le match.
> 2. Le joueur a sauté, tapé et gagné le match.


For the tense, that's right though this "il tape" (what?) is a bit strange but never mind ...


----------



## Reigh

Arrius, thank you very much for your explanation! My French may seem great but I still have a lot of weak points. The choice between avoir and être generally is no problem for me as long as it's a word I use often or at least read often enough. I really didn't know there are only those 15 verbs with "être". Anyways, I just think the tenses don't fit together too well in my sentence as I wrote just a few moments before you posted (so you might not have had the chance to read it). Now that I know that it's supposed to be a passive, I think it really should be "a été sauté" since the rest of the sentence is in P.C. as well. Then again, the whole sentence doesn't seem to make sense anymore if it really is passive: The player was missed out, hit the ball and won the match?

DearPrudence, merci pour ta réponse. Je pense que ce qui a été tapé est un ballon. On peut dire "taper un ballon", n'est-ce pas?
Ce que je ne comprends pas du tout est pourquoi tu as du mal à comprendre les phrases avec "il est sauté". Si c'est vraiment et simplement une forme passif il faudrait que tu puisses le comprendre. Alors, maintenant je suis encore une fois totalement confus  Pourquoi est-ce que les formes avec "est sauté" ne sont pas compréhensibles?


----------



## DearPrudence

Reigh said:


> Then again, the whole sentence doesn't seem to make sense anymore if it really is passive: The player was missed out, hit the ball and won the match?


Does it make much sense to you? 

+ we wouldn't really use the passive to say such a thing (please don't ask me what we would say).

Apart from the case of something fried, I would never use "il est sauté" ...
+ as Caroline said: "on passe/saute son tour", un tour peut être sauté, mais quelqu'un ne peut pas vraiment être sauté (well, unless ... Totally different meaning )


----------



## Arrius

Pouquoi ne nous mettons-nous pas d'accord que _il est sauté,_ c'est simplement du mauvais français ? Qu'est-ce qu'on peut attendre d'un journaliste qui commente le football, quoi que soit la langue qu'il emploie.


----------



## DearPrudence

Reigh said:


> Pour le contexte, voici ma phrase: "Le joueur est sauté, il a tappé et gagné le match à la fin."


Reigh, where did you find this sentence exactly?


----------



## liligiulia

Arrius said:


> Pouquoi ne nous mettons-nous pas d'accord que _il est sauté,_ c'est simplement du mauvais français ? Qu'est-ce qu'on peut attendre d'un journaliste qui commente le football, quoi que soit la langue qu'il emploie.


 

 je suis d'accord a 100%.  il ne faut pas croire que tout ce qu'on entend a la radio ou a la télé francaise est du _francais correct_, bien au contraire il y a énormement de maladresses de ce genre... et de plus en plus souvent


----------



## Reigh

D'accord, la phrase que j'ai entendue ne se dit pas normalement. Alors, je vais justement dire "a sauté" si quelqu'un saute. Un joueur ne peut pas "être sauté" (mais son tour le peut). Maintenant tout est clair, merci pour toutes vos réponses! Vous m'avez tant aidé, vous êtes super!


----------

